# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կրթաթոշակներ

## ivy

Էս բաժնում երբեմն (ապագա) ուսանողներ են լինում, որոնք հետաքրքրվում են արտերկրում սովորելու համար նախատեսված կրթաթոշակներով: 
Առաջարկում եմ գրել էստեղ ներկայումս առկա կրթաթոշակների մասին, որոնք հարմար են հայ ուսանողներին: Կրթաթոշակները կարող են նախատեսված լինել թե Հայաստանի, թե արտերկրի բուհերի համար: Ես ավելի շատ արտասահմանում սովորելու համար նախատեսված կրթաթոշակներին կանդրադառնամ:

----------

Amaru (20.09.2012), Arpine (19.09.2012), Chuk (21.09.2012), Claudia Mori (19.09.2012), einnA (20.09.2012), keyboard (19.09.2012), Lev (20.09.2012), Lusina (19.09.2012), Moonwalker (19.09.2012), Yevuk (19.09.2012), Ամպ (02.10.2012), Հայկօ (19.09.2012), Ձայնալար (19.09.2012), Ուլուանա (19.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (19.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Րաֆֆի Մանուկյանի կրթաթոշակ*

Օքսֆորդում սովորելը շատ հայ ուսանողների համար ֆանտաստիկայի բնագավառի հնարավորություն կարող է թվալ: Նախ և առաջ հենց վճարի պատճառով:
Բայց կա մի լավ կրթաթոշակ, որը փակում է բլոր ծախսերը և նախատեսված է հենց հայ ուսանողների համար, ովքեր ուզում են սովորել Օքսֆորդում:

Ովքե՞ր կարող են դիմել կրթաթոշակին: Այն ուսանողները, ովքեր ազգությամբ/ծագումով հայ են, ընդունվել են Օքսֆորդի համալսարան՝ բակալավրիատի կամ մագիստատուրայի որևէ բաժին, բայց չունեն ուսումը ֆինասնավորելու հնարավորություն: 
Այսինքն՝ կրթաթոշակին դիմելու համար նախ պետք է ընդունվել Օքսֆորդ (մտնել համալսարանի կայքը, ընտրել ցանկալի մասնագիտությունը, ուղարկել բոլոր անհրաժեշտ փաստաթղթերը և սպասել պատասխանի), և ընդունվելու դեպքում դիմել կրթաթոշակին: 
Այս կրթաթոշակը ոչ միայն ամբողջությամբ փակում է ուսման վարձը, այլև տալիս է հավեյլալ £9,225՝ ապրելու ծախսերը հոգալու համար:

Մանրամասների համար նայել այստեղ:

----------

Arpine (19.09.2012), einnA (20.09.2012), Freeman (19.09.2012), keyboard (19.09.2012), Lev (20.09.2012), Lusina (19.09.2012), Moonwalker (19.09.2012), Լուսաբեր (19.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (19.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Կարճատև գրանտեր/կրթաթոշակներ ասպիրանտ ուսանողների համար*

ASCN-ը (ACADEMIC SWISS CAUCASUS NET) հասարակական գիտությունների բնագավառի հայ և վրացի ուսանողներին տրամադրում է երեքամսյա գրանտեր՝ Շվեյցարիայի համալսարաններում անցկացնելու և իրենց թեկնածուական թեզը բարելավելու համար: 
Նախընտրությունը տրվում է հենց ասպիրանտներին, ովքեր աշխատում են իրենց թեզի ուղղությամբ, սակայն դիմել կարող են նաև համալասարաններում հետազոտական աշխատանքներ կատարող աշխատակիցները և դասավանդողները: 
Դիմել կարելի է ամբողջ տարվա ընթացքում ցանկացած ժամանակ: Լեզուն՝ անգլերեն:

Մանրամասները՝ էստեղ:

----------

Arpine (19.09.2012), keyboard (19.09.2012), Lev (20.09.2012), Moonwalker (19.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (19.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Էրասմուս Մունդուս մագիստրատուրայի կրթաթոշակ՝ «Պարային գիտելիքներ և պրակտիկա» մասնագիտությամբ*

Աչքովս ընկավ, որ մի քանի թեմա այն կողմ աղջիկները ոգևորված նայում ու քննարկում էին պարային կատարումները, կարո՞ղ է ուզենաք խորանալ:  :Jpit: 
Հոյակապ կրթաթոշակ է. երկամյա ուսումն ընդգրկում է չորս երկրների համալսարաններ՝ Նորվեգիայի, Ֆրանսիայի, Հունգարիայի և Մեծ Բրիտանիայի (ամեն երկրում՝ կես սեմեստր): 
Կրթաթոշակը պահանջում է ոչ այնքան պրակտիկ հմտություններ, որքան հետաքրքրություն և նախնական գիտելիքներ պարային ուսմունքների, պատմության և այլնի մասին: Լեզուն՝ անգլերեն:
Դիմելու վերջնաժամկետը 2012-ի դեկտեմբերի 1-ն է. դեռ ահագին ժամանակ ունեք մտածելու:  :Smile: 

Մանրամասները՝ էստեղ:

----------

Arpine (19.09.2012), CactuSoul (21.09.2012), Claudia Mori (19.09.2012), keyboard (19.09.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (08.10.2012), Լուսաբեր (19.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (19.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Հարավային Կովկասի ռեգիոնալ կրթաթոշակ՝ հետազոտողների համար*

Դիմել կարող են նրանք, ովքեր ունեն որևէ բարձրագույն կրթություն և ներկայումս հետազոտական հետաքրքրություն ունեն հետևյալ բնագավառներում՝ հասարակական խնդիրներ, քաղաքականություն, էթնիկ կոնֆիլկտներ, գենդերային հարցեր, տարածաշրջանային զարգացում, միգրացիա և այլն: Նրանք հնարավորություն կունենան ամբողջ 2013 թվականն անցկացնել (մայաների ականջը կանչի) տարբեր ամառային դպրոցներում, մասնակցել սեմինարների և հետազոտությունների: Հատուկ նշված չի, բայց կարծում եմ հիմնական վայրը Վրաստանն է լինելու. գրասենյակն էլ հենց էնտեղ է:

Դիմորդները պիտի լինեն 1977-1990 թթ. ծնված, տիրապետեն անգելերեն և ռուսերեն լեզուների:
Դիմելու վերջնաժամկետը՝ հոկտեմբերի 17, 2012 թ.:

Մանրամասները՝ էստեղ:

----------

keyboard (19.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (19.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Էրասմուս Մունդուս մագիստրատուրայի կրթաթոշակ՝ "Strategic Project Management" մասնագիտությամբ*

Կրթաթոշակն ամբողջովին փակում է 16-ամսանոց ուսման վարձը և ապրելու ծախսը հետևյալ երեք երկրների համալսարաններում՝ Մեծ Բրiտանիա (Heriot Watt University), Իտալիա (Politecnico di Milano), Շվեդիա (Umeå University): 
Դիմորդները պետք է ունենան բակալավրի կրթություն՝ լավ գնահատականներով, տիրապետեն անգլերենի: Մենեջմենթի բնագավառում աշխատանքային փորձը պարտադիր չէ, բայց առկայության դեպքում կարող է առավելություն լինել:
Դիմումների վերջնաժամկետը՝ 2013 թ., հունվարի 6:

Մանրամասները՝ էստեղ:

----------

Claudia Mori (19.09.2012), Lev (20.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (19.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*Էրասմուս Մունդուս մագիստրատուրայի կրթաթոշակ՝ «Կոմպլեքս համակարգերի գիտություն» մասնագիտությամբ*

Էս ինչ հետաքրքիր բան էր:  :Xeloq:  
Կոմպլեքս (բարդ) համակարգերի տակ ներառվում են ինչպես բնական համակարգերը՝ սկսած բիո-մոլեկուլարից, վերջացրած մարդկային հասարակությունով, այնպես էլ արհեստական համակարգերը, ինչպիսին է օրինակ՝ ինտերնետը: Ու էս մագիստրական ծրագրի շրջանակներում քննարկվելու են, թե ինչպես վերլուծել նման համակարգերը, հասկանալ դրանք և վերահսկել: Ուսանողները տարբեր հետազոտական նախագծերի մասնակցելու հնարավորություն են ունենալու:
Ուսումը տևում է երկու տարի երեք երկրների՝ Անգլիայի, Ֆրանսիայի և Շվեդիայի համալսարաններում, և լրիվ ֆինանսավորվում է տվյալ կրթաթոշակով (պլուս ապրելու ծախսերը): Հայաստանը էն երկրներից է, որի ուսանողները մեծ շանս ունեն ստանալու այս կրթաթոշակը:
Դիմելու վերջնաժամկետը՝ հունվարի 7, 2013 թ.:

Մանրամասները՝ էստեղ:

----------

Lev (20.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (20.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

Եթե որևէ մեկը որոշի դիմել, ու ինչ-որ օգնություն պետք լինի, կարող եմ օգնել: Բացի դրանից, էստեղ էլ կարող եք գրել, եթե ինչ-որ հարցեր ունենաք:

----------


## Lev

> *Րաֆֆի Մանուկյանի կրթաթոշակ*
> 
> Օքսֆորդում սովորելը շատ հայ ուսանողների համար ֆանտաստիկայի բնագավառի հնարավորություն կարող է թվալ: Նախ և առաջ հենց վճարի պատճառով:
> Բայց կա մի լավ կրթաթոշակ, որը փակում է բլոր ծախսերը և նախատեսված է հենց հայ ուսանողների համար, ովքեր ուզում են սովորել Օքսֆորդում:
> 
> Ովքե՞ր կարող են դիմել կրթաթոշակին: Այն ուսանողները, ովքեր ազգությամբ/ծագումով հայ են, ընդունվել են Օքսֆորդի համալսարան՝ բակալավրիատի կամ մագիստատուրայի որևէ բաժին, բայց չունեն ուսումը ֆինասնավորելու հնարավորություն: 
> Այսինքն՝ կրթաթոշակին դիմելու համար նախ պետք է ընդունվել Օքսֆորդ (մտնել համալսարանի կայքը, ընտրել ցանկալի մասնագիտությունը, ուղարկել բոլոր անհրաժեշտ փաստաթղթերը և սպասել պատասխանի), և ընդունվելու դեպքում դիմել կրթաթոշակին: 
> Այս կրթաթոշակը ոչ միայն ամբողջությամբ փակում է ուսման վարձը, այլև տալիս է հավեյլալ £9,225՝ ապրելու ծախսերը հոգալու համար:
> 
> Մանրամասների համար նայել այստեղ:


Այվի ջան ոնց հասկացա վերջնաժամկետը հոկտեմբերի 15-ն՞ է,TOEFL-ից 110՞ է պահանջում ու հայկական ատեստատն էլ չի՞ անցնում: Իսկ մյուս տարի այս ծրագիրը կլինի՞ ու դիմումները մոտավորապես երբվանի՞ց կսկսեն ընդունեն:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան ոնց հասկացա վերջնաժամկետը հոկտեմբերի 15-ն՞ է,TOEFL-ից 110՞ է պահանջում ու հայկական ատեստատն էլ չի՞ անցնում: Իսկ մյուս տարի այս ծրագիրը կլինի՞ ու դիմումները մոտավորապես երբվանի՞ց կսկսեն ընդունեն:


Դու բակալավրիատի (undergraduate) համա՞ր ես հարցնում: Եթե հա, ապա Հայաստանից ստացած դպրոցական ատեստատը ոչ թե չի անցնում, այլ բավարար չէ: Դրա համար իրենց կողմից խորհուրդ է տրվում նաև այլ ատեստավորում անցնել ("A-Levels" կամ "International Baccalaureate"), որի մասին տեղեկություն կարելի է ստանալ "British Council"-ից (ի դեպ կարելի է հենց հայաստանյան գրասենյակից հարցնել) կամ "International Baccalaureate Organisation"-ից: 
Բակալավրիատ դիմելու վերջնաժամկետը հոկտեմբերի 15-ն է: Toefl -110:

Բայց եթե մագիստրատուրա ես դիմում, պիտի նայես կոնկրետ քո մասնագիտության համար ինչ պահանջներ կան դիմորդների համար: Կարող ես էստեղ նայել: Կարծում եմ, ցանկացած դեպքում, Հայաստանի բակալավրի դիպլոմը պիտի որ ընդունելի լինի:
Դիմումների վերջնաժամկետները մագիստրատուրայի համար տարվա մեջ երեք անգամ են՝ նոյեմբերին, հունվարին, մարտին: Toefl -110:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է կրթաթոշակին, ապա ենթադրում եմ, որ մյուս տարի էլ կլինի, բայց կարելի է մի հատ նամակ գրել իրենց ու հարցնել:

----------

Arpine (22.09.2012), Freeman (21.09.2012), Lev (21.09.2012)

----------


## Lev

> Դու բակալավրիատի (undergraduate) համա՞ր ես հարցնում: Եթե հա, ապա Հայաստանից ստացած դպրոցական ատեստատը ոչ թե չի անցնում, այլ բավարար չէ: Դրա համար իրենց կողմից խորհուրդ է տրվում նաև այլ ատեստավորում անցնել ("A-Levels" կամ "International Baccalaureate"), որի մասին տեղեկություն կարելի է ստանալ "British Council"-ից (ի դեպ կարելի է հենց հայաստանյան գրասենյակից հարցնել) կամ "International Baccalaureate Organisation"-ից: 
> Բակալավրիատ դիմելու վերջնաժամկետը հոկտեմբերի 15-ն է: Toefl -110:
> 
> Բայց եթե մագիստրատուրա ես դիմում, պիտի նայես կոնկրետ քո մասնագիտության համար ինչ պահանջներ կան դիմորդների համար: Կարող ես էստեղ նայել: Կարծում եմ, ցանկացած դեպքում, Հայաստանի բակալավրի դիպլոմը պիտի որ ընդունելի լինի:
> Դիմումների վերջնաժամկետները մագիստրատուրայի համար տարվա մեջ երեք անգամ են՝ նոյեմբերին, հունվարին, մարտին: Toefl -110:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է կրթաթոշակին, ապա ենթադրում եմ, որ մյուս տարի էլ կլինի, բայց կարելի է մի հատ նամակ գրել իրենց ու հարցնել:


Ճիշտն ասաց ես այդ ծրագրում մագիստրատուրայի մասին հատված չգտա ու մտածեցի, որ միայն բակալավրիատ կարելի է դիմել: :Think:  Նկատի ունեմ արդյոք հնարավո՞ր չի, որ միայն բակալավրիատը հովանավորվի այդ ծրագրով:

----------


## ivy

> Ճիշտն ասաց ես այդ ծրագրում մագիստրատուրայի մասին հատված չգտա ու մտածեցի, որ միայն բակալավրիատ կարելի է դիմել: Նկատի ունեմ արդյոք հնարավո՞ր չի, որ միայն բակալավրիատը հովանավորվի այդ ծրագրով:


Կրթաթոշակը նախատեսված է թե բակալավրիատի, թե մագիստրատուրայի համար:



> An unlimited number of scholarships will be awarded for *graduate and undergraduate degrees*.

----------

Freeman (21.09.2012), Lev (21.09.2012)

----------


## ivy

*PhD կրթաթոշակ Հոնկոնգի առաջատար համալսարաններում*

Այս կրթաթոշակը նախատեսված է տարբեր մասնագիտություններ (հումանիտար, տեխնիկական, բանասիրական, բժշկական) ունեցող դիմորդների համար, ովքեր ցանկանում են շարունակել իրենց կրթությունը ասպիրանտուրայում:
Դիմել կարելի է Հոնկոնգի ութ համալսարաններից որևէ մեկին՝ ընտրելով այս կամ այն մասնագիտությունը:
Կրթաթոշակը փակում է ուսման և հետազոտական աշխատանքների հետ կապված բոլոր ծախսերը: Ուսման լեզուն անգլերենն է:
Դիմումների վերջնաժամկետը դեկտեմբերի 1-ն է:

Մանրամասները՝ էստեղ:

----------


## ivy

*Հետթեկնածուական (պոստդոկ) կրթաթոշակ կրոնագետների համար*

Գերմանիայում Ռուհրի համալսարանը տրամադրում է ուսման և ապրուստի բոլոր ծախսերը հոգացող միամյա կրթաթոշակ կրոնի մասնագետների համար, ովքեր ունեն գիտությունների թեկնածուի կոչում և հետաքրքրված են (լավագույն դեպքում՝ մասնագիտացած) կենտրոնական Ասիայի, ինչպես նաև հնագույն արևելյան կրոններով և դրանց պատմությամբ:
Դիմելու համար պետք է ուղարկել հետևյալ փաստաթղթերը.
- հետաքրքրությունը հիմնավորող նամակ
- ռեզյումե
- հոդվածների և տպագրած նյութերի ցանկ
- նախատեսված հետազոտության համառոտ նկարագիր (հինգ էջի սահմանում)
Դիմումի հանձնման վերջնաժամկետը նոյեմբերի 15-ն է:
Լեզուն՝ անգլերեն:

Մանրամասների համար նայել էստեղ:

----------


## ivy

Էրասմուս Մունդուսի կրթաթոշակային ծրագրերի վերջնաժամկետներին քիչ ժամանակ է մնացել, բայց ցանկության դեպքում դեռ կարելի է հասցնել, էնպես որ շտապեք:
Ստորև կարող եք տեսնել մագիստրական կուրսերի և ասպիրանտուրայի ամբողջ ցանկը, որտեղ հաստատ ձեր ուզած մասնագիտության հետ առնչվող ծրագրեր էլ կարող եք գտնել.

Մագիստրատուրայի կուրսերը

Ասպիրանտուրա

----------


## Shilo

> Եթե որևէ մեկը որոշի դիմել, ու ինչ-որ օգնություն պետք լինի, կարող եմ օգնել: Բացի դրանից, էստեղ էլ կարող եք գրել, եթե ինչ-որ հարցեր ունենաք:


Այվի ջան, իսկ Քեմբրիջի համար կան կրթաթոշակներ Լույս հիմնադրամից բացի:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, իսկ Քեմբրիջի համար կան կրթաթոշակներ Լույս հիմնադրամից բացի:


Քեմբրիջում էլ կան շատ կրթաթոշակներ՝ նախատեսված արտասահմանյան ուսանողների համար (հատուկ հայերի համար չի, բայց հայերն էլ կարող են դիմել):
Ահա էն բոլոր կրթաթոշակները, որոնց կարող է դիմել հայ դիմորդը.

Կրթաթոշակներ Քեմբրիջում

----------


## Ambrosine

*Կրթաթոշակներ ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀերի ուսանողների համար - Հայ Կրթական Հիմնարկություն*

Հայ Կրթական Հիմնարկությունը հայտարարում է կրթաթոշակների մրցույթ 2013-2014թթ. ուսումնական տարվա համար: Կրթաթոշակները տրամադրվում են տվյալ ուսումնական տարվա վարձավճարի չափով` խրախուսելու և նպաստելու բարձր առաջադիմությամբ և միևնույն ժամանակ ֆինանսական անբարենպաստ պայմաններում գտնվող ուսանողներին:
*Մրցույթին կարող են մասնակցել ՀՀ պետական ԲՈՒՀ-երի վճարովի համակարգում սովորող 2-րդ և բարձր կուրսերի ուսանողներ:* Բացառություն են կազմում այն ուսանողները, որոնց մասնագիտությունն ըստ ՀՀ Կառավարության ՀՀ ԲՈՒՀ-երի առկա ուսուցման 2013/2014 ուսումնական տարվա մասնագիտությունների և ընդունելության քննությունների հաստատած ցանկի համապատասխան կոդավորման դուրս է մնացել ՀԿՀ կրթաթոշակային ծրագրի մասագիտությունների ցանկից։
Կրթաթոշակները կտրամադրվեն ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին, ինչպես նաև Արցախում և Ջավախքում բնակվող ազգությամբ հայ այն ուսանողներին, ում ակադեմիական միջին նիշը առնվազն 3. 7, 15 կամ 74 միավոր է։

*Հայտերը անհրաժեշտ է ներկայացնել 2013թ. հունիսի 17-ից մինչև հուլիսի 15-ը:*

Հայտերի ձևերի ներբեռնման և այլնի համար այցելեք այս հղումով` ԱՐՄԱԿԱԴ

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Արտասահմաններում սովորելու փորձ ունեցող իմ ընկերներ։

Դիմել էի «Erasmus»-ի մագիստրոսական ծրագրերից մեկին (GEMMA), էսօր ստացել եմ պատասխանը։ Կրթաթոշակ չեն կարող տրամադրել, բաց որպես ինքնաֆինանսավորվող ուսանող կարող եմ սովորել։ Հիմա խնդիրն այն է, որ ես գումար չունեմ էնտեղ ապրելու ու տարեկան 5500 եվրո ուսման համար վճարելու համար։ Ափսոսում եմ մի տարի էլ կորցնել, ինչ-որ ելք կարո՞ղ եք հուշել ֆինանսավորում գտնելու համար։




> _Dear Candidate,_
> 
> In view of the academic quality of your application for Category A scholarship for the 8th edition of our programme, the GEMMA Selection Committee has given you a high score.
> *Your candidature has unfortunately NOT been selected by the GEMMA Selection Committee for the EM scholarship, but the score you received is sufficient to grant you admission in our programme as a self-financed student.*
> You are kindly requested to write to gemma@ugr.es *by April 15th 2015* and let us know if you wish to participate in GEMMA as a fee-paying student (please check the “Scholarships” section on our web page for other funding options http://masteres.ugr.es/gemma/pages/becas). ). If this is the option you choose, you must post the official (legalized or certified) hard copies of all documents you submitted with your application, in order to reserve your place. Documents must be received by our office no later than April 30th 2015. Postal address can be found in the signature below.
> If we do not hear from you at all by APRIL 15TH  2015, we will consider that you have chosen not to participate.
> Please note that the tuition fees at the moment are 5.500 EUR per academic year for Third Country students and 2.000 EUR per year for European students. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լիլ, ինքնաֆինանսավորմամբ Էրասմուսմ մունդուս անելն էնքան էլ խելքին մոտ բան չի. Եվրոպայում շատ ավելի էժան ու որակով բնավ չզիջող լիքը ծրագրեր կան:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Բյուր, եթե կրթաթոշակ չգտնեմ, հաստատ չեմ էլ վճարի իմ գրպանից դրա համար։

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր, եթե կրթաթոշակ չգտնեմ, հաստատ չեմ էլ վճարի իմ գրպանից դրա համար։


Լիլ, ես քեզ մի երկու կայքի հղում եմ ուղարկել, չնայած համոզված չեմ, որ կոնկրետ դրանք քեզ համար օգտակար կլինեն, ուղղակի ուղարկել եմ էն, ինչի մասին գիտեմ: Կրթաթոշակ գտնելը իրականում ժամանակատար ու ահավոր ձանձրալի աշխատանք ա, ու չեմ կարծում՝ ակումբում դրանում հմուտ մարդ կա: Քանի որ մինչև ապրիլի 15-ը առանձնապես  շատ ժամանակ չունես, վերջը երևում ա, ես քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ ակտիվ գուգլել բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները, կայքերը՝ սքոլարշիփս ու քո բնագավառը, սքոլարշիփս ու ֆոր արմինիան, սքոլարշիփս ու գուցե աղջիկների համար և այլն, եթե գենդերային խնդիրներ են, առավել ևս էդ ուղղությամբ էլ փորձի, բոլոր գտածդ կազմակերպություններին գրիր, իրավիճակդ ներկայացրու, եթե գտնում ես արժե միանգամից դիմել, դիմիր, եթե ապրիլի 15-ից առաջ հուսադրող բան գտնես՝ կտաս համձայնությունդ, հետո կերևա, նախօրոք համաձայնես, հետո չգնաս՝ աշխարհը չի փլվի: Ու հեչ չլինի, գուցե հենց էն, ինչ փնտրում ես, չգտնես, բայց ահագին օգտակար բաների բախվես, որը քեզ ավելի հետաքրքիր թվա, ու դրանով զբաղվես: 

Սրանից ավել չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ: Կներես, եթե գրածս զուտ շաղակրատանք ա, ու էսքանը դու էլ ես գլխի, բայց մեկ-մեկ շատ օգտակար ա լինում, երբ դիմացինդ ասում ա էն, ինչ դու մտածում էիր, դրա համար արձագանքեցի: Կոնկրետ բան ասելը, մատնանշելը համարյա անհնար ա, չեմ կարծում՝ մարդիկ ռեալ տարբերակներ իմանան, որը հենց վստահաբար քեզ համար պիտանի լինի. պիտի փնտրես:

----------

Նաիրուհի (28.03.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, եթե կրթաթոշակ չգտնեմ, հաստատ չեմ էլ վճարի իմ գրպանից դրա համար։


Լիլ, նկատի ունեմ՝ սովորաբար ամբողջական կրթաթոշակ չի ճարվում, կտոր-կտոր ա հավաքվում: Ու եթե մի հատ էլ 5500 ուսման վարձ պիտի տաս, ավելի դժվար ա հավաքելը, քան եթե, ասենք, անվճար համալսարան ընդունված լինեիր, խնդիրը մենակ ապրելու փողը լիներ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (28.03.2015)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Եթե դիմեմ, ու ինձ համար տեղ reserve անեն, իսկ հետո չգնամ, մյուս տարի դիմելու դեպքում դա խնդիր չի՞ առաջացնի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե դիմեմ, ու ինձ համար տեղ reserve անեն, իսկ հետո չգնամ, մյուս տարի դիմելու դեպքում դա խնդիր չի՞ առաջացնի։


չէ  :Smile:  դու կարաս ցանկացած պահի հրաժարվես: իրանք միշտ իրանց waiting list-երն ունենում են

----------


## Down to Earth

Chevening կրթաթոշակից ինչ որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է: Այստեղ կա՞ն մարդիք, ովքեր էս ծրագրով մագիստրատուրան շարունակել են Բրիտանիայում

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմձ թվում ա, որ ինչպես էն նախկին Լույսը այնպես էլ էս նոր Իմ քայլը ահավոր քաղքենի ու անարդյունավետ են աշխատում։ 

«Իմ քայլը» հիմնադրամի կրթաթոշակով 54 հայաստանցի երիտասարդներ սովորում են աշխարհի առաջատար բուհերում




> Անհրաժեշտ է ընդունված լինել աշխարհի 20 լավագույն համալսարաններից մեկը:


Ուրեմն էս համալսարանների ռանկինգները, աշխարհի լավագույն 10, 20, եսիմինչ զահրումար, ֆուֆլո բաներ են։ Ասենք, 19-րդ տեղում գտնվողը մի եսիմնչ կարգի լավը չի 45-րդ տեղում գտնվողից։ Բայց էտ առաջին տասնյակ կամ քսանյակում գտնվող համալսարանները ահավոր թանկ են ու հիմնականում ամերիկայն ու անգլիական համալսարաններն են։ 

Ասենք ինչի՞ պիտի երեք անգամ շատ փող ծախսվի, որ երեխեն գնա MIT կամ Stanford, երբ նույն փողով կարելի ա չորս, հինգ, վեց երեխա ուղարկել եվորպական գժանոց համալսարաններ։ Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ MIT-ն կամ Caltech-ը ավելի լավն էն քան Գերմանիայի Մյունխենի Տեխնոլոգիականը, կամ Հոլանդիայի Դելֆտը։ Ուրեմն, Գերմանիայում, Հոլանդիայում, Շվեդիայում, Դանիայում, Բելգիայում նենց համալսարաններ կան ու անգլերենով ուսուցանող, որ ամերիկյաններին փաթեթավորած ունեն։ Նույն Շվեդական Կառոլինսկան կամ KTH-ը լավագույններն են բժշկության ու տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտներում։ 

Կամ հոլանդական Wageningen-ը հոլանդական գյուղատնտեսական հրաշքի հիմքերում ա կանգնած, մի բան որ մեզ շատ պետք ա էսօր։ Ասենք կարելի ա տարեկան մի տաս ուսանող բավականին հարմար գներով ընդեղ ուղարկել, որ գան գոնե մի տաս տարում Հայաստանի ոռոգման համակարգը Մենուայի ժամանակաշրջանից բերեն հասցնեն 20-րդ դարի վերջ։

Կամ  @StrangeLittleGirl ջան, մի հատ ասա, թե Կոպենհաենի համալսարանը ինչ կարգի համալսարան ա։ 

Բայց դե չե, մեր նման լոպազներին պետք են հնչեղ անուններ, Հարվարդ, Քեմբրիջ, Ստենֆորդ ․․․

----------

Freeman (27.09.2019), ivy (27.09.2019), Ruby Rue (27.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (01.10.2019), Varzor (28.09.2019), Գաղթական (27.09.2019), Հայկօ (27.09.2019), Յոհաննես (27.09.2019), Նաիրուհի (28.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (27.09.2019), Շինարար (27.09.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմձ թվում ա, որ ինչպես էն նախկին Լույսը այնպես էլ էս նոր Իմ քայլը ահավոր քաղքենի ու անարդյունավետ են աշխատում։ 
> 
> «Իմ քայլը» հիմնադրամի կրթաթոշակով 54 հայաստանցի երիտասարդներ սովորում են աշխարհի առաջատար բուհերում
> 
> 
> 
> Ուրեմն էս համալսարանների ռանկինգները, աշխարհի լավագույն 10, 20, եսիմինչ զահրումար, ֆուֆլո բաներ են։ Ասենք, 19-րդ տեղում գտնվողը մի եսիմնչ կարգի լավը չի 45-րդ տեղում գտնվողից։ Բայց էտ առաջին տասնյակ կամ քսանյակում գտնվող համալսարանները ահավոր թանկ են ու հիմնականում ամերիկայն ու անգլիական համալսարաններն են։ 
> 
> Ասենք ինչի՞ պիտի երեք անգամ շատ փող ծախսվի, որ երեխեն գնա MIT կամ Stanford, երբ նույն փողով կարելի ա չորս, հինգ, վեց երեխա ուղարկել եվորպական գժանոց համալսարաններ։ Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ MIT-ն կամ Caltech-ը ավելի լավն էն քան Գերմանիայի Մյունխենի Տեխնոլոգիականը, կամ Հոլանդիայի Դելֆտը։ Ուրեմն, Գերմանիայում, Հոլանդիայում, Շվեդիայում, Դանիայում, Բելգիայում նենց համալսարաններ կան ու անգլերենով ուսուցանող, որ ամերիկյաններին փաթեթավորած ունեն։ Նույն Շվեդական Կառոլինսկան կամ KTH-ը լավագույններն են բժշկության ու տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտներում։ 
> ...


Մանավանդ եթե ուսման վարձն են մենակ տալիս կամ կիսով չափ են օգնում, դառնում ա, որ մենակ արտոնյալ խավն ա կարողանում օգտվել սրանից: Հետո եթե ուզւոմ են օբյեկտիվ լինել, պետք ա ըստ առարկաների վարկանիշին նայեն՝ ասենք՝ արաբերենի համար որն ա առաջատար, իտալերենի համար՝ որը, այթիի համար որը: Հետո միջազգային վարկանիշների ձևավորման վրա մեծ ազդեցություն ունի գիտահետազոտական արտադրանքը: Եթե ուսանողը գնում ա բակալավրիատում սովորի, դասավանդման որակն ա կարևոր, ոչ թե ծովային կենդանիների հետ կապված ինչ հզոր ուսումնասիրություններ են արվում տվյալ բուհում: Էդ բոլոր վարկանիշները կարելի ա առանձնացրած գտնել: Ինձ թվում ա՝ պետք ա առաջնորդվել այլ չափանիշներով ֆինանսավորելիս՝ ընտանիքի ֆինանսական վիճակ, ուսանողի սթեյթմընթ և այլն:

----------

Freeman (27.09.2019), ivy (27.09.2019), Ruby Rue (27.09.2019), StrangeLittleGirl (01.10.2019), Բարեկամ (28.09.2019), Գաղթական (27.09.2019), Ծլնգ (28.09.2019), Յոհաննես (27.09.2019), Նաիրուհի (28.09.2019), Ներսես_AM (27.09.2019), Տրիբուն (27.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Մանավանդ եթե ուսման վարձն են մենակ տալիս կամ կիսով չափ են օգնում, դառնում ա, որ մենակ արտոնյալ խավն ա կարողանում օգտվել սրանից: Հետո եթե ուզւոմ են օբյեկտիվ լինել, պետք ա ըստ առարկաների վարկանիշին նայեն՝ ասենք՝ արաբերենի համար որն ա առաջատար, իտալերենի համար՝ որը, այթիի համար որը: Հետո միջազգային վարկանիշների ձևավորման վրա մեծ ազդեցություն ունի գիտահետազոտական արտադրանքը: Եթե ուսանողը գնում ա բակալավրիատում սովորի, դասավանդման որակն ա կարևոր, ոչ թե ծովային կենդանիների հետ կապված ինչ հզոր ուսումնասիրություններ են արվում տվյալ բուհում: Էդ բոլոր վարկանիշները կարելի ա առանձնացրած գտնել: Ինձ թվում ա՝ պետք ա առաջնորդվել այլ չափանիշներով ֆինանսավորելիս՝ ընտանիքի ֆինանսական վիճակ, ուսանողի սթեյթմընթ և այլն:


Փաստորեն ԼՏՊ-ն արտոնյալ խավից է:
Էդ հիմնադրամների աշխատանքը ոնց եղել է, այդպես էլ մնում է...

----------


## Շինարար

> Փաստորեն ԼՏՊ-ն արտոնյալ խավից է:
> Էդ հիմնադրամների աշխատանքը ոնց եղել է, այդպես էլ մնում է...


Համոզված եմ՝ էնտեղ միակը չի արտոնյալ խավից: Իմ օրինակը բերեմ: Եթե ես էստեղ համալսարանից ամբողջական կրթաթոշակ չունենայից: Նույնիսկ ամբողջ ուսման վարձս էլ փակեին, տարին լրացուցիչ տասը-տասներկու հազար ֆունտ էր պետք, որ իմ առօրյա ծախսերը հոգայի: Բացառվում էր, որ իմ ընտանիքը կարողանար օգնել էդ հարցում: Եթե որևէ ընտանիք կարողանում ա ծախսերի հիսուն տոկոսը փակել, էդ դեպքում պետք ա հիմնադրամը հարց առաջադրի՝ ասենք ինչու ա հենց կոնկրետ էդ առարկայի կրթությունը Լոնդոնյան որևէ համալսարանում պետք անել, և ոչ ասենք Շոտլանդիայում որևէ տեղ, ասենք՝ Դանդիում, որտեղ կյանքը ամենաքիչը կրկնակի անգամ էժան կլինի ուսանողի համար: Ուսման վարձը ասենք UCL-ում ճարտարապետություն ուսանելու համար £25,770 ա, իսկ Դանդիում £18,150: Դանդիում թող կապնվեն ինձ հետ, օգնեմ՝ ամիսը 200-250 ֆունտով առավելագույնը սենյակ վարձեն, Լոնդոնում խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ ամիսը դրա կրկնակիով վարձեն: Ընդհանուր կյանքի գինը մոտ  £20,000 ա Լոնդոնում ուսանողի համար, էս պաշտոնական հաշվարկված գումար ա համալսարանի կայքւոմ, Դանդիում եթե  £10,000 ունենաս, համարի՝ անհոգ կյանք ես վարում՝ որպես ուսանող: Նույնիսկ շաբաթը մի ժամ աշխատելու կարիք չես ունենա: Հիմա £45,770 բաժանենք երկուսի անում ա՝ 22,885: Մոտ 5,000 ֆունտ ա պակասում Դանդիում ապրելու համար: Պետք ա հիմնադրամը էդ դեպքում առաջարկի ուղարկել երեխային Դանդի:

----------

Varzor (29.09.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմձ թվում ա, որ ինչպես էն նախկին Լույսը այնպես էլ էս նոր Իմ քայլը ահավոր քաղքենի ու անարդյունավետ են աշխատում։ 
> 
> «Իմ քայլը» հիմնադրամի կրթաթոշակով 54 հայաստանցի երիտասարդներ սովորում են աշխարհի առաջատար բուհերում
> 
> 
> 
> Ուրեմն էս համալսարանների ռանկինգները, աշխարհի լավագույն 10, 20, եսիմինչ զահրումար, ֆուֆլո բաներ են։ Ասենք, 19-րդ տեղում գտնվողը մի եսիմնչ կարգի լավը չի 45-րդ տեղում գտնվողից։ Բայց էտ առաջին տասնյակ կամ քսանյակում գտնվող համալսարանները ահավոր թանկ են ու հիմնականում ամերիկայն ու անգլիական համալսարաններն են։ 
> 
> Ասենք ինչի՞ պիտի երեք անգամ շատ փող ծախսվի, որ երեխեն գնա MIT կամ Stanford, երբ նույն փողով կարելի ա չորս, հինգ, վեց երեխա ուղարկել եվորպական գժանոց համալսարաններ։ Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ MIT-ն կամ Caltech-ը ավելի լավն էն քան Գերմանիայի Մյունխենի Տեխնոլոգիականը, կամ Հոլանդիայի Դելֆտը։ Ուրեմն, Գերմանիայում, Հոլանդիայում, Շվեդիայում, Դանիայում, Բելգիայում նենց համալսարաններ կան ու անգլերենով ուսուցանող, որ ամերիկյաններին փաթեթավորած ունեն։ Նույն Շվեդական Կառոլինսկան կամ KTH-ը լավագույններն են բժշկության ու տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտներում։ 
> ...


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում։ Մի քիչ կապ ունենալով Լույսը ստեղծողների հետ ու հետևելով դրա զարգացմանը՝ ահագին բաներ կարամ ասեմ ու կարամ ասեմ, որ նոր կառավարությունը ըստ էության հնի բռնած գիծը շարունակում ա։ Նախ, Լույսը գրեթե հարյուր տոկոս ֆինանսավորում, ապրելն էլ հետը ապահովեց մենակ առաջին տարին մեկնողների համար։ Հետո արդեն հիսուն֊հիսուն էին անում։ Ընդ որում, էս լավագույն կոչեցյալ համալսարաններից որոշների դեպքում ուսման վարձը վճարել կարողանալը ընդունվելու նախապայմաններից ա։ Իմ ծանոթներից մեկն ընդունվել էր նշյալ համալսարաններից մեկը conditional offer֊ով, պայմանն էն էր, որ ուսման վարձը վճարելու հնարավորություն պիտի ցույց տար։ Բայց Լույսն էլ որևէ տեսակի փաստաթուղթ չէր տալիս՝ ասելով, որ պիտի unconditional offer լինի։ Դե գնա ու հավ ու ձու արա։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա համալսարանների որակին, ապա մի հետաքրքրիր բան կարամ ասեմ։ Չգիտեմ ոնց ու ինչ հաշվարկներով, բայց մի տարի Կոպենհագենի համալսարանը Լույսի ցուցակում հայտնվել էր ու կարծեմ էդ տարի միակ եվրոպական համալսարանն էր (ՄԹ֊ից դուրս էլի)։ Ինչ խոսք, Կոպենհագենի համալսարանը բավական բարձր միջազգային վարկանիշ ունի, բայց լինելով էնտեղի շրջանավարտ ու աշխատած լինելով էնտեղ՝ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ կարամ հայտարարեմ, որ բավական քըխ համալսարան ա։ Կարևոր չի, թե միջազգային ռեյտինգներում ինչ֊որ տեղեր ա գրավում։ Էնտեղ ուսման որակն ահավոր վատ ա։ Գիտության որակն էլ հետը։ Ավելին ասեմ. եթե ԵՊՀ֊ն էլ էնքան փող ունենար, ինչքան Կոպենհագենի համալսարանը, հաստատ շատ ավելի բարձր վարկանիշ կունենար։

Ու ի տարբերություն Կոպենհագենի համալսարանի, Օրհուսի համալսարանը շատ ավելի լավն ա թե՛ տված ուսման որակով, թե՛ գիտության որակով (գոնե մեր ոլորտում)։ Բայց արի ու տես, որ վարկանիշային աղյուսակներում շատ ավելի հետ ա, քան Կոպենհագենը (չնայած վերջին տարիներին կամաց֊կամաց առաջ ա գալիս, Կոպենհագենը հետ ա ընկնում)։

Ասածս ինչ ա. էն կանոնները, որոնցով նախկինում Լույսը, իսկ հիմա ԻՔ հիմնադրամն են առաջնորդվում, բավական անարդար ու դեբիլ կանոններ են, որովհետև նախ հարուստների էրեխեքին միանշանակ առավելություն են տալիս, երկրորդ նվազեցնում են դրսում սովորելու հնարավորություն ստացող էրեխեքի թիվը։ Ու հա՛, Եվրոպայում դա շատ ավելի էժան ու որակով կամ ավելի որակյալ կարելի ա կազմակերպել (թեև ոչ Դանիայում. էստեղ ոչ֊ԵՄ ուսանողների ուսման վարձը համեմատական ա ԱՄՆ֊ի ու Անգլիայի վարձերի հետ)։

----------

Varzor (04.10.2019), Աթեիստ (01.10.2019), Շինարար (04.10.2019), Տրիբուն (01.10.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում:
Էդ հիմնադրամների փողերը ավելի արդյունավետ չի լինի, որ ծախսեն ՀՀ կրթական համակարգը բարելավելու վրա?
Ոնց հասկանում եմ 50 հոգու "պրիստիժ" համալսարանում սովորելու ուսման վարձերը որ իրար գումարեն ահագին լուրջ գործ կարելի է անել:

Ու մի փաստ էլ կա. դրսում սովորածների մեծ մասը դրսին էլ "ծառայում" է և հայրենիքն վայթե օգուտ էլ չի տալիս  :Dntknw:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (04.10.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում:
> Էդ հիմնադրամների փողերը ավելի արդյունավետ չի լինի, որ ծախսեն ՀՀ կրթական համակարգը բարելավելու վրա?
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ 50 հոգու "պրիստիժ" համալսարանում սովորելու ուսման վարձերը որ իրար գումարեն ահագին լուրջ գործ կարելի է անել:
> 
> Ու մի փաստ էլ կա. դրսում սովորածների մեծ մասը դրսին էլ "ծառայում" է և հայրենիքն վայթե օգուտ էլ չի տալիս


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Իրականում դրսում սովորածներից կան մարդիկ, որ հայրենիքին «ծառայում» են (իմ քայլականներից շատերը դրսի կրթություն ունեն)։ Բայց կոնկրետ ես մեկը որպես դրսում սովորած մարդ ոնց փորձում եմ հայրենիքին օգուտ տալ, չի ստացվում։ Հայրենիքն ասում ա «չէ, մերսի»։

----------


## Varzor

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Իրականում դրսում սովորածներից կան մարդիկ, որ հայրենիքին «ծառայում» են (իմ քայլականներից շատերը դրսի կրթություն ունեն)։ Բայց կոնկրետ ես մեկը որպես դրսում սովորած մարդ ոնց փորձում եմ հայրենիքին օգուտ տալ, չի ստացվում։ Հայրենիքն ասում ա «չէ, մերսի»։


Ներող, բայց դրսում նորմալ աշխատանքի հնարավորություն ունեցողներից շատերը ոչ մի կերպ չեն համակերպվում ՀՀ-ում աշխատելու հեռանկարի հետ՝ ֆինանսապես ձեռնտու չէ։
Իմ քայլականներին իզուր օրինակ բերեցիր՝ ահավոր հիասթափվեցի դրսի կրթությունից  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ներող, բայց դրսում նորմալ աշխատանքի հնարավորություն ունեցողներից շատերը ոչ մի կերպ չեն համակերպվում ՀՀ-ում աշխատելու հեռանկարի հետ՝ ֆինանսապես ձեռնտու չէ։
> Իմ քայլականներին իզուր օրինակ բերեցիր՝ ահավոր հիասթափվեցի դրսի կրթությունից


Դրսի կրթությունն էլ ա տարբեր լինում  :LOL: 
Դե կարելի ա նաև հայրենիքին օգուտ տալ դրսի նորմալ աշխատանք ունենալով։ Էն ա որ հայրենիքը չի ուզում, հո զոռով չի։

----------


## Varzor

> Դրսի կրթությունն էլ ա տարբեր լինում 
> Դե կարելի ա նաև հայրենիքին օգուտ տալ դրսի նորմալ աշխատանք ունենալով։ Էն ա որ հայրենիքը չի ուզում, հո զոռով չի։


Ջան, հայրենիքը էրեխու նմանա` ինքն էլ իրա ավն ու վատը չգիտի, դրա համար շատ հաճախ պիտի փորձես իրա կամքին հակառակ էլ անես  :Smile: 
Ասենք, եթե տարին մեկ ամիս անց ես կացնում ՀՀ-ում, այլ ոչ թե ասենք Կարիբներում, բայց էդ ընթացքում Կարիբների փողի կրկնակին ես ծախսում, ապա հիրավի խթանում ես հայրենիքի տնտեսությունը  :LOL: 
Ու տենց ստացված եկամուտներով տեղացիներն են գնում Կարիբներ հանգստանալու: Այ սենց անհասկանալի հասկանալիքներ  :Dntknw:

----------

